# resume from suspend-to-ram on HP nc6220

## jancici

I am using suspend2-rources. suspend-to-disk is working well, laptop is resuming.

BUT I would like to use suspend-to-ram sometimes, when I am moving from one to another place.

so I did configure ram.conf and trying to suspend lamptop with hibernate-script. suspend seems to be okay, power LED is blinking. 

I am pressing power button to resume laptop to normal life, it seems that it's starting but screen is always black. seems that laptop is life only in 50% I can ping but I am not able to get there thrue ssh. there is only one way how to get laptop to live, hold power button for while to switch off it complatly.

have you any tip?

thanks

----------

## jancici

I did forgot, when laptop is "resumed" I can ping it but I am not able to get there with ssh

----------

## chrismortimore

http://linux-on-laptops.com/ might give you a hint or two.

Also, "vbetool" will bring your screen back to life, but it doesn't play nice with xorg.

----------

## jancici

I am going to look at that site, thanks

I did already install vbetool, not helping

first I am trying to suspend/resume from/to console mode, no xorg running

----------

## chrismortimore

On second thoughts, if sshd isn't starting up again, that means all the hardware isn't resuming properly... Try unloading moduels and stuff before suspending, I found things like USB and cpufreqd and suchlike tended to stop suspend and resume.

----------

## jancici

so I did try this page http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/hp.html and it saying that I need path ide.c so I did try, but it's not helping, well that patch is for 2.6.12 and I have got 2.6.16 so I did not used all function.

I think that problem is somewhere else, maybe it's bug in kernel, maybe I have something wrong with config of kernel, or maybe I am doing something wrong.

so here are some outputs:

```
emerge -pv suspend2-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r4  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2006-05-04 11:46 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r4
```

```
uname -a

Linux frodo 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 #5 PREEMPT Wed May 10 18:11:54 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GNU/Linux
```

```
cat /etc/hibernate/ram.conf

UseSysfsPowerState mem

Verbosity 2

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 3

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

OnSuspend 99 echo "idem spat! - RAM"

OnResume 20 echo "dobre rano! - RAM"

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

GentooModulesAutoload yes

EnableVbetool yes

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

others variables are commented out

```
cat /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

nvidia

acx100

acx_pci

hsfmodem

prism54

bcm4400         2.6.0   2.6.99

emu10k1         2.4.0   2.4.99  2.6.0   2.6.99

forcedeth       2.4.0   2.4.99  2.6.0   2.6.99

@ipw2100        0.0     1.0.2

@ipw2200        0.0     1.1.2mprq

natsemi         2.6.0   2.6.99

psmouse         2.6.0   2.6.99

rt2400          2.4.0   2.4.99  2.6.0   2.6.99

ehci_hcd        2.6.0   2.6.99

ohci_hcd        2.6.0   2.6.99

uhci_hcd        2.6.0   2.6.99

ehci-hcd        2.4.0   2.4.99

usb-ohci        2.4.0   2.4.99

usb-uhci        2.4.0   2.4.99

snd_ens1370     2.6.0   2.6.99

snd_ens1371     2.6.0   2.6.99

en1370          2.6.0   2.6.99

en1371          2.6.0   2.6.99

via_agp         2.6.0   2.6.8

via_rhine       2.6.0   2.6.99

i8042           2.6.10  2.6.99

intel_mch_agp   2.6.0   2.6.99

rt2500          2.6.0   2.6.99

button          2.6.9   2.6.99

battery         2.6.9   2.6.99

ac              2.6.9   2.6.99

fan             2.6.9   2.6.99

thermal         2.6.9   2.6.99

video           2.6.9   2.6.99

speedstep_smi   2.6.12  2.6.99

@ndiswrapper    0.10    0.11
```

```
cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

intel-agp

i915

button

ac

battery

video

evdev
```

if you want I can past anything.

thanks for any tip and help.

----------

## chrismortimore

I've compared my ram.conf to the file you posted and I can see nothing obviously wrong.  I think, basically, you'll just have to  either try 2.6.12 and use the method on the site you found, or wait till the next kernel.  The whole suspending process is still experimental really, I get very different mileage depending on what kernel version I use.  One thing though, can you post the output of "lspci"?

----------

## jancici

suspend-to-disk is working, so it's not so bad, but I would like to sometimes to suspend to ram 

here is lspci

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

02:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

02:06.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Smart Card Controller (SMC)

10:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
```

----------

## tmske

I have the same problem on a dell latitude d600

kernel: suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8

have you solved this problem?

I would love to get suspend-ram working!

----------

## jancici

no, I did not solved that, I did try to find help on suspend2 web / mailinglist but I was not succesfull.

so I did try suspend to ram with out suspend2 software but I was not succesfull.

----------

## tmske

Too bad, tried normal suspend too as it seems some people could get it working with a dell latitude d610 but it still doesn't work with me, looks like I'm gonna have to keep searching, not giving up   :Very Happy:  yet....  :Smile: 

----------

## RuiP

hi, 

i had the same problem. In my case if found that the failure was due to 

```
UseSysfsPowerState mem 
```

 on ram.conf

As a workaround i comment that line and added this two:

```
UseSuspend2 yes

PowerDownMethod 3
```

Now suspend-to-ram just fine.

Unfortunally with 2.6.17 kernels that still works but poweroff seems to fails after it suspend to ram, and it "awake" in the following moment after Suspend2 finishs save to RAM  :Sad: 

----------

## jancici

this is not helping to me

sleeping laptop is working

BUT

waking up is not working

----------

